# Out in the rain



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just hanging out in the rain 

They were not too thrilled :


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at those sad faces! I bet they are wondering what happened to the nice weather. Daisy wasn't too happy either. When I took her out this afternoon she gave me that "You have got to be kidding!" look.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahhh, what sweet faces! I thought mine were sad in the rain... then I realized they were just squinting! They do NOT want to come in when it is raining! The sillies!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't you just love mud season. Raining here in Maine today too. Caue is outside sitting in the rain, Oakly is inside curled up at my feet.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Look at those sad faces! I bet they are wondering what happened to the nice weather. Daisy wasn't too happy either. When I took her out this afternoon she gave me that "You have got to be kidding!" look.


 
LOL, I know that look!!! 

Couple of teaser days, and now this rain and T-storms rolling thru


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, LOL, I think a few of mine would be clawing at the door! Looks like your's are having fun 



jnmarr said:


> Ahhh, what sweet faces! I thought mine were sad in the rain... then I realized they were just squinting! They do NOT want to come in when it is raining! The sillies!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Don't you just love mud season. Raining here in Maine today too. Caue is outside sitting in the rain, Oakly is inside curled up at my feet.


 
LOL, oh yeah, all I can say is, it's better than the frozen stuff 

Now Oakly has the right idea


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG- now they are saying that we might get a bit of white stuff tomorrow. I can't believe it! YUCK!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jnmarr said:


> Ahhh, what sweet faces! I thought mine were sad in the rain... then I realized they were just squinting! They do NOT want to come in when it is raining! The sillies!


Mine would be in that big puddle in the back ground having a great time;.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Silly Mr T will stay out in the rain
Not Miss T ... 
Wouldn't want all that make up to smear :bowl:

Fun pics guys !


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Isn't it funny how they just love the water, but don't want to go out in the rain.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

rained really hard this a.m. had to practically force them all out. what babies i have.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine just like to stroll in the rain. And with all the rain we have had they are loving the puddles in the back yard.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute pictures, now mine would be in the biggest puddle!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> OMG- now they are saying that we might get a bit of white stuff tomorrow. I can't believe it! YUCK!!!


Oh no
:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: YUCK!!!!! No more white stuff, pleeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ilovemydogs said:


> Isn't it funny how they just love the water, but don't want to go out in the rain.


 
LOL, exactly :doh:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love the one of him sitting in the grass enjoying the rain.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

RENEESDOG said:


> Love the one of him sitting in the grass enjoying the rain.


 
I just checked out your Mud Bogging thread,  that was great!!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Ahhh, what sweet faces! I thought mine were sad in the rain... then I realized they were just squinting! They do NOT want to come in when it is raining! The sillies!


That was one of Katie favorite things. She loved to just lay out on the back porch while rain poured over her... Hated to bring her in...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is a thunderstorm here and Gunner is freaked. Wants to lay his head on my lap while I type. : )

Better than the blizzard just to our north and west. : )


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merl doesn't like thr rain much either......he'd be looking just like that! Poor sad faces! LOLOL!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Cowboy doesn't like the rain either but today is the most beautiful day we've had in ages. Sunny, blue skies. A perfect Spring day.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> It is a thunderstorm here and Gunner is freaked. Wants to lay his head on my lap while I type. : )
> 
> Better than the blizzard just to our north and west. : )


Tater was like that, unless we were in bed, then he'd crawl under the covers with me 

So much better than a blizzard, yikes!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Ahhh, what sweet faces! I thought mine were sad in the rain... then I realized they were just squinting! They do NOT want to come in when it is raining! The sillies!


 They sure are enjoying themselves. Those are some big puddles.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Just hanging out in the rain
> 
> They were not too thrilled :


 Shianna would be doing the same thing. When it's raining and she has to go potty she stands and gives me that look like " Do I have to, I can hold it"


----------

